# Lord of the Rings - inspired Sesame Street sketch



## Eledhwen (Dec 9, 2013)

Lord of the Crumbs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nN9lNJuqG4


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 9, 2013)

COOKIES are me Precioussssss.


----------



## Ghorim (Dec 10, 2013)

And that was a pretty _inspired_ sketch! 

(Spoiler-ish stuff to follow)

The Gandalf cameo was to be expected, but I giggled at their take on Mount Doom.


----------

